# Even Modest Weight Gain Can Harm Blood Vessels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Even Modest Weight Gain Can Harm Blood Vessels ScienceDaily – Mayo Clinic researchers found that healthy young people who put on as little as 9 pounds of fat, specifically in the abdomen, are at risk for developing endothelial cell dysfunction. Endothelial cells line the blood vessels and control the ability of the vessels to expand [...]

*Read More...*


----------

